# GR Rescues in Ohio?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some rescues in Ohio. Not sure how close to you 
http://www.goldentreasuresrescue.org/AvailableDogs.htm

http://www.grinrescue.org/

http://www.gr-rescue.org/Availabledogs.htm

Hope she finds one to fall in love with and spoil. I am so sorry for them losing their golden.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

The city pound in Fort Wayne, IN just got in a three month old gr puppy believed to be pure bred. Go to Petfinder and type in 46835. Her name is Delta Rae. She is at the Fort Wayne Animal Care and Control. I will get more info if you need it. Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Lost, as in missing, or Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Have them check out Golden Endings! http://www.goldenendings.org/


----------

